# Birds and bug



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

While cleaning up my photobucket pictures I ran across these and figured I'd share.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice captures


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice I really like the first one.

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shots. Especially 1 & 2.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That bug is hilarious. Good shot. Kind of reminds me of cross between a peeping tom and a horse in the head lights.


----------

